# Wanting info on Keeping lace monitors



## morpheus21 (Nov 27, 2003)

Hi,
I'm thinking about getting a 5 month old lace monitor and want to know everything about there husbandry. Just wondering if people can give me all the info they have, especially their enclosure requirements and their temperement, or post links that has info on them.

thanx


----------



## junglesrus (Nov 28, 2003)

I currently have 3 x 15 month old lace montiors,
you would be looking at a minimum 1200x 600 x 600 enclosure.
feed, rats mice,kangaroo meat,dog food.

if it your first one get it as a hatchling till you learn how they move and the attitude they can show, i have 2 hand tamed,which meas i can handle them until THEY have had enough.
i cut there nail(just the very tip) they are like a rose bush thorn and can alot of scratched.
they luv to musk on you and visitors, but are addictive.

Darin


----------



## marc (Nov 28, 2003)

Hi morpheus,

A lacie cool I have lacies too, had them for about three years know, when I first got them they wer about 5 month old, they do grow quicky and grow out of their cages quicjly aswell, I found I was up sizing my cages every 8 month and I have to do it again soon. first cage was 1.2x1.0x1.0 the second 1.8x1.2x1.2 third cage 2.4x1.8x1.8 and know I am constructing a 4.5x4.5x1.8. if you have the space and the money for new cages get them dont listen to ad my animals are dog tame I have seen carpet pythons worst then lacies and everyone has got them and its not a basic question all monitors are not that easy to house, breed and handle but dont let that stop you from trying, ask the current keeper about there history and attitude, what he feeds them etc....good luck


----------



## Alexahnder (Nov 28, 2003)

anthony stimson had a big one at the easter show that was really really tame


----------



## olivaceus71 (Nov 28, 2003)

Hahaha D, and funny how once I sold baby to you, he would no longer comply with human training. I am the monitor wrangler.....

if it your first one get it as a hatchling till you learn how they move and the attitude they can show, i have 2 hand tamed,which meas i can handle them until THEY have had enough.
i cut there nail(just the very tip) they are like a rose bush thorn and can alot of scratched.
they luv to musk on you and visitors, but are addictive.

Darin[/quote]


----------



## Robert (Nov 30, 2003)

Marc do you dig a pit and concrete under the ground???.If not what kind of floor coverage do you use.One day i would like to get a Bells lacey or even a spencers.
Good luck morpheous if you end up getting one.Will have to post some pics.


----------



## Belinda (Nov 30, 2003)

What licence do you have*morpheus21*? I think you need class 2 but I'm not sure.

Alex..Was he the one with the Water python called Arial?


----------



## westhamsc (Nov 30, 2003)

my mate from work has one it mad as it attack every one except me and him


----------



## marc (Nov 30, 2003)

Robert....The first three cages were small anough to have timber floor as for the outside I am still researching some ideas, put probably want incluced a concrete floor, most probable steel heavy mesh


----------



## Rina (Nov 30, 2003)

I recently sold 2x4yr old belles and a lemon morph they are such rewarding animals to keep real characters.All the advice given so far is good stuff,start with a hatchling.If room and conditions permit outside enclosures are the way 2 go,once the animals start too get some size about them.The floors of the enclosures I've built have buried heavy guage mesh,seems to work well.The only time my animals really dug was when they were gravid or I hid or buried enrichments.gee I miss keeping lacies.cheers Shane


----------

